# Venting Room



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't remember the other room like this one so I started a new one. 

I was just cleaning the kitchen up when I came across a cantalope on the floor. The kids and everyone else knows to put fruit in the fridge. :ticked:  At this point aaron was climbing on the wood in between the diningroom  and kitchen. When I looked at him and reached down at the :cuss:  cantalope my fingers went right through the middle of the :cuss:  thing. All kinds of gross stuff all over my fingers and man did it stink.:flammad:  This is why I came back to the computer and took a moments break.


----------



## pknox (Sep 6, 2003)

I feel for you bro - my 3 year old son has this new habit of "hiding" his food, and then forgetting where it is.  I have found countless tortilla chips, half eaten sandwiches, and granola bars in all kinds of places -- his favorite seems to be behind the couch.  Now that it's hot, he's been eating a lot of popsicles.  The other day I plopped down on the couch, and heard a "squishing" noise.  After checking to make sure the guinea pig was still in the cage (thank God) I removed the cushion to find about a dozen melted ice pops, still in their wrapper - or at least they were before I "squished" them.  They were all orange.  Evidently he doesn't  :cuss: like orange. :angry: 

Isn't it amazing how you love 'em one minute, but sometimes...


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 6, 2003)

As Bill Clinton would say "I feel your pain."  My 3 yr old does the same.  His favorite hiding place is beside the t.v. on the entertainment center.  None of my youngun's can quite grasp the concept of putting something back when they're done with it.  

Jason, just convince yourself that the cantaloupe was training for a serious eye poke.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 6, 2003)

My kid is 13 and she still leaves half eaten food all over her bedroom for days. Whenever I want to get fired up and pissed off I just take a tour of that messy bedroom. 

Anybody remember the old TV show the Odd Couple? Well, I'm like the clean freak Felix Unger, and she's the sloppy Oscar Madison... :angry: :cuss:


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey....Dont complain......I'm 16 and I STILL leave food all over the place


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 6, 2003)

I recall my daughter at age 4 thinking the VCR would be a perfect spot to 'warm up' her grilled cheese sandwich... *fsdkljsdjkls)*


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

My son had a solid oak captain's bed.  One halloween, he brought home some painted mini pumpkins and for some reason, stuffed it away in the bed's storage area (underbed cupboard).   It remained there until spring when I was gonna move him out to another room and move his sister in.  The storage door was opened and he threw something in that broke the pumpkins.  Eewwww!  Moldy, squishy, and fuzzy!  Stinks!  There were tons of candy wrappers too.  The irony is the trash container is only a yard away.  How hard is it to put trash in the container??!!!??

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey....Dont complain......I'm 16 and I STILL leave food all over the place  *



That's just lovely to hear . I have one that turned 10 last month and a girl to turn 8 in two days.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I recall my daughter at age 4 thinking the VCR would be a perfect spot to 'warm up' her grilled cheese sandwich... *fsdkljsdjkls)* *



I had a similar experience, except my 3 yr old son fed the VCR a PBJ sandwich.

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I had a similar experience, except my 3 yr old son fed the VCR a PBJ sandwich.*



Luckily I haven't had that yet.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

Another vent I have is finding all sorts of stuff in the pockets of my sons' pants when its laundry day.   They are 10 and 8 years old.

I've found rocks, screws, dead slugs, pieces of asphalt, half a lizard, sand,  live snake, chewed gum (that was tough to take it out!), rollie-pollies, melted candies, and a host of other stuff.  When some of them are mixed up together, its utterly gross.

 

- Ceicei


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't have kids yet!  

Maybe the mall will have some. I wonder if they'll be on sale?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *I don't have kids yet! *



I manage to leave junk in my pockets and I'm no kid!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I manage to leave junk in my pockets and I'm no kid! *



So what have you found in your pockets besides lint and money?

- Ceicei


----------



## Limey Scrapman (Sep 7, 2003)

My son has a habbit of waiting untill I've just changed him into a clean nappy (diaper) before erm... " code brown"  

I'll notice the smell just as I'm ready to go out.  

Of course he wants to go out not have his bum changed again so we have a little tussle baby BJJ style. They wiggle and can do a mean axe kick.  


hSorry MOB Hope this isn't too gross, parents just love to talk about this stuff


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Another vent I have is finding all sorts of stuff in the pockets of my sons' pants when its laundry day.   They are 10 and 8 years old.
> 
> I've found rocks, screws, dead slugs, pieces of asphalt, half a lizard, sand,  live snake, chewed gum (that was tough to take it out!), rollie-pollies, melted candies, and a host of other stuff.  When some of them are mixed up together, its utterly gross.
> ...



HA HA!  I washed my wallet with my PAYCHECK in it just last week.  OPPS.  And I should be old enough to know better. :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 7, 2003)

> Maybe the mall will have some. I wonder if they'll be on sale?


Getting the basic version of the "kid" is easy.... it's the add-ons and upgrades that get expensive.


----------



## pknox (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Getting the basic version of the "kid" is easy.... it's the add-ons and upgrades that get expensive. *



Just make sure the store you buy it from has a liberal exchange policy - you'll most likely want to bring it back before the dreaded "teenager" version change kicks in - and if you wait too long, you end up having to pay for the "college" system upgrade.


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 7, 2003)

> Just make sure the store you buy it from has a liberal exchange policy - you'll most likely want to bring it back before the dreaded "teenager" version change kicks in - and if you wait too long, you end up having to pay for the "college" system upgrade.



I like to remind my girlfriend that I still have her receipt & I WILL  take her back to the store if she proves defective...heheheh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Getting the basic version of the "kid" is easy.... it's the add-ons and upgrades that get expensive. *



You ain't lying either. My 10yr. old eats me out of house and home already.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, I guess you all are helping me to see what I have to look forward to, eh?!!  Our little one is only a year and a half and isn't into hiding his food yet......but he does throw it pretty well!!  And sneaks some of it to the dog when he is not wanting to eat it!!

  :asian: :karate:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Well, I guess you all are helping me to see what I have to look forward to, eh?!!  Our little one is only a year and a half and isn't into hiding his food yet......but he does throw it pretty well!!  And sneaks some of it to the dog when he is not wanting to eat it!!
> 
> :asian: :karate: *



I used to sneak out of the house and down the back stairs into the detached garage and snack on the dog food . It crunched good.

I guess that explains a lot now these days.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I used to sneak out of the house and down the back stairs into the detached garage and snack on the dog food . It crunched good.
> 
> I guess that explains a lot now these days.  :rofl: *



well if you come out  here  Rich,  You best bring your own dog food.. cuz Sadie doesn't share well  *G* 

*Not saying a word about  ever trying a dog biscuit *


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *well if you come out  here  Rich,  You best bring your own dog food.. cuz Sadie doesn't share well  *G*
> 
> *Not saying a word about  ever trying a dog biscuit *  *



I am much more mature now. I prefer Candy bars and ice cream and apple pie and good burger or chicken breast. 

Thanks for the Invite. I will see what I can do about stopping by some day


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I am much more mature now. I prefer Candy bars and ice cream and apple pie and good burger or chicken breast.
> 
> Thanks for the Invite. I will see what I can do about stopping by some day  *



heheee I love your priorities Rich.. Candy, Ice cream, apple pie, burger then chicken breast.. Yep.. Maturity does rule *G*~!!!

You're more than welcome ~!   Would be great fun    The seminar coming up is Sept. 20th..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *heheee I love your priorities Rich.. Candy, Ice cream, apple pie, burger then chicken breast.. Yep.. Maturity does rule *G*~!!!
> 
> You're more than welcome ~!   Would be great fun    The seminar coming up is Sept. 20th..  *



Thanks Tess, I will see if I can get Friday off and and drive down. I am short on Vacation time, yet the boss owes me a few hours I have worked over, aka Flex or comp time. 

Will talk off line when I get more details


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Thanks Tess, I will see if I can get Friday off and and drive down. I am short on Vacation time, yet the boss owes me a few hours I have worked over, aka Flex or comp time.
> 
> Will talk off line when I get more details *



Excellent Rich~!  Jason is driving from Mansfield, OH..  and course Mr. C is flying in on the 18th


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

OMG  my neighbor lady is totally whacked.. she's outside on her back deck again with her 6 dogs and un-countable cats.. she's got a piece of quack grass and blowing on it.. Honking to the dogs who are barking and howling like banchees.. I don't know what her idea of entertainment involves.. but that surely isn't mine~!!!

Ok.. I'm gonna go get ready for  kids class.. *grumbling and thinking I could use a bit of sparring tonight~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2003)

_*STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!*_

:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: 

:redeme: 

:mp5:    :biggun: 

:shotgun:      :rockets: 

:ak47:     :snipe: 



:stoplurk:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2003)

....ah....I _do_ feel better.   :ubercool:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!*



Ah, I'm beginning to wonder about you . To think I was alone with you in a car for 45 minutes.:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2003)

...and to think....the only thing that pisses me off more than stupid people are....stupid people that drive really, really, really slow...........

:armed: 

:flame:          :ripper: 

:ak47:     :shooter: 


       :tank:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2003)

Ahem. 

WHY THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> DO PEOPLE CALL ME UP AT WORK FOR HELP IF THEY ARENT GOING TO <EXPLETIVE DELETED> LISTEN TO WHAT I TELL THEM TO DO!  I AM THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> TECH, THEY <EXPLETIVE DELETED> CALLED ME FOR HELP... THEN THEY WANT TO TELL ME THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> I AM TALKING ABOUT WITHOUT EVEN TRYING WHAT I SUGGEST!!!!  IF THEY KNOW <EXPLETIVE DELETED> MORE THAN ME, WHY THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> DO THEY CALL ME???

Ah.  I feel better now.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ahem.
> 
> WHY THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> DO PEOPLE CALL ME UP AT WORK FOR HELP IF THEY ARENT GOING TO <EXPLETIVE DELETED> LISTEN TO WHAT I TELL THEM TO DO!  I AM THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> TECH, THEY <EXPLETIVE DELETED> CALLED ME FOR HELP... THEN THEY WANT TO TELL ME THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> I AM TALKING ABOUT WITHOUT EVEN TRYING WHAT I SUGGEST!!!!  IF THEY KNOW <EXPLETIVE DELETED> MORE THAN ME, WHY THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> DO THEY CALL ME???
> ...




Heheee.. now would you really like to tell us how you feel?   Or is that  would you now tell us how you really feel *G*

*been there done that *commiserating with you~!
.. worked on the MSN Project as a tech... *Groans~!!!


----------



## pknox (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Chronuss:

Isn't it true that MCSE is actually Microsloth code for "My Crappy Server Exploded?"


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2003)

...dunno...I just know PEBCAK...which is what I think is happening with Tess....:rofl:


----------



## pknox (Sep 8, 2003)

:boing1:

I actually put that in a management report once, when I realized all of the MBA's were using one of our house imaging tools incorrectly.  I remember when the CIO asked me what that meant, and I almost peed myself.  

"Uh, sir - it's a technical term.  I'll have the guys in programming get right on the bug fix."

That shut him up.  We changed the application background from light gray to medium gray, slapped another version # on it, and he was pleased as punch.  We just kept standing behind the MBA's going "Don't do that!" for a week.  Problem solved.  Sometimes it was great to be a technical person around technophobes.  You could do everything short of telling them you sprinkled magic fairy dust on it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...dunno...I just know PEBCAK...which is what I think is happening with Tess....:rofl: *



*total look of askance...* I have never PEBCAK'd in my life.. at least not in public~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by pknox
> *You could do everything short of telling them you sprinkled magic fairy dust on it.    *



...damnit...that doesn't work....ah, hell...what am I gonna tell'em now....   ::kicks dirt..::


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **total look of askance...* I have never PEBCAK'd in my life.. at least not in public~!!!
> *



...not that you know of.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Luckily I haven't had that yet. *


I'll be happy to call them and give them ideas.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Another vent I have is finding all sorts of stuff in the pockets of my sons' pants when its laundry day.   They are 10 and 8 years old.
> 
> I've found rocks, screws, dead slugs, pieces of asphalt, half a lizard, sand,  live snake, chewed gum (that was tough to take it out!), rollie-pollies, melted candies, and a host of other stuff.  When some of them are mixed up together, its utterly gross.
> ...


Some men never outgrow that.  Whatever activity that I last particpated in that had me stick stuff in my pockets usually finds said objects in the washing machine.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *I don't have kids yet!
> 
> Maybe the mall will have some. I wonder if they'll be on sale? *


Don,
Hold out for the buy one get one free special, you'll love it!


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *HA HA!  I washed my wallet with my PAYCHECK in it just last week.  OPPS.  And I should be old enough to know better. :rofl: *


Thank God for direct deposit.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoMatt _
> *I like to remind my girlfriend that I still have her receipt & I WILL  take her back to the store if she proves defective...heheheh  *


I could say something here that would be just plain wrong, not to mention really mean...:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...and to think....the only thing that pisses me off more than stupid people are....stupid people that drive really, really, really slow...........
> 
> :armed:
> ...


and they do it just to annoy *you*


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and besides...you're the one that said you didn't mind riding in a low rider....   *


One of these days, I'm going to park my truck on that thing.


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nah, I used to b-bop around in an '85 fiero. *


Weren't those consider to be basically a bottle rocket with wheels?


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ahem.
> 
> WHY THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> DO PEOPLE CALL ME UP AT WORK FOR HELP IF THEY ARENT GOING TO <EXPLETIVE DELETED> LISTEN TO WHAT I TELL THEM TO DO!  I AM THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> TECH, THEY <EXPLETIVE DELETED> CALLED ME FOR HELP... THEN THEY WANT TO TELL ME THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> I AM TALKING ABOUT WITHOUT EVEN TRYING WHAT I SUGGEST!!!!  IF THEY KNOW <EXPLETIVE DELETED> MORE THAN ME, WHY THE <EXPLETIVE DELETED> DO THEY CALL ME???
> ...


I know the average caller to tech support has an IQ slightly below room temperature.  Generally, speaking, when I call, it's to find out if there is a known bug, a fix I am not aware of, or to have a track record to get an RMA.


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...isn't that PEBCAK... *



Either one...the problem is between the two places in either case.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...isn't that PEBCAK... *



Something like that.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by pknox
> *Either one...the problem is between the two places in either case. *



..heh..he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

*ponders ever experiencing this.. errr *


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **ponders ever experiencing this.. errr * *



:EG:....nuff said.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...and this, boys and girls...is the reason you shouldn't eat things you find laying on the ground.... *



*shudders*


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I like apple butter but nothing worse than biting into an apple and getting that nasty  ole worm.. *GAG*
> 
> 
> I dunno where that came from.. just a ventage moment.. *


I did that about 2 years ago, haven't eaten an apple since.


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

The stuff we get here makes the stuff from Cracker barrel taste like sewage.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

This lady at the farmer's market looked at the label of the apple butter I was going to buy and said to me.. "you want REAL apple butter?"   I nodded emphatically.. she proceeded over to another counter and dipped a fork into a jar.. I was in heaven~!.. It was so thick, rich and spicy.. I went over and exchanged my 4 oz jar for a big ole pound jar of the real stuff *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Are w talkng European swallows or African? *



it's early in Ca isn't it *G*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Yum. I love apple butter. They have a cinnamon spice one at my local Cracker Barrel that I might actually kill for.


My dad's people (as we say down here) have an annual get together to make home made apple butter the old fashioned way.  Huge cast iron cauldron on a open fire, a really wierd looking device for stirring the pot lots and lots of food cooked up by 90 year old ladies who know what good cooking is all about and plenty of "good ole boys" pickin' blue grass and gospel all day long.  There will never be a commercial apple butter that can come close to that.  And real, hand churned butter......yummmmmm.   Dang! Again with a thread that's making me hungry.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *My dad's people (as we say down here) have an annual get together to make home made apple butter the old fashioned way.  Huge cast iron cauldron on a open fire, a really wierd looking device for stirring the pot lots and lots of food cooked up by 90 year old ladies who know what good cooking is all about and plenty of "good ole boys" pickin' blue grass and gospel all day long.  There will never be a commercial apple butter that can come close to that.  And real, hand churned butter......yummmmmm.   Dang! Again with a thread that's making me hungry.  *



Now that sounds like a way good time~!!!
*Knows what I'm gonna have for lunch *G*


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

WTH is Apple Butter?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Letch.. apple butter festival 




Techno.. it's kinda like applesauce but thick and spreadable.. great on biscuits or even on vanilla ice cream.. it's made with cider or applejack brandy.. and it's soo yummy~!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Are w talkng European swallows or African? *



Heh.

Hey, are we still venting?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by Ender
> *Are we talkng European swallows or African? *



...don't remember coconuts being mentioned..now then...bring me a shrubbery...or on second thought....a nice, fat, sassy armadillo....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *WTH is Apple Butter? *


Since this is the venting thread, I shall vent....





BLASPHEME!  What do you mean what is Apple Butter?  It is Southern Ambrosia,  food of the Gods, the very same Gods that gave us Grits, Fried Chicken, Jambalya, red beans and rice, and country fried steak!  Mere Yankees are not worthy of Apple Butter!  If you wish to partake of this delicacy you must recant your evil ways, whistle Dixie three times, say four Hail General Lee's, and make a pilgrimage to Disney World!



That probably didn't answer your question....

Look Here, Apple Butter Festival, Berkeley Springs


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

apple butter frickin rocks, dude!


haven't been to the festival yet seeing as this is only my second fall in West Virginia, but I promised Trina I'd come and see her.


...damn I Capitalize Like Nice Chinese Chopstix Package *snicker*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> BLASPHEME! What do you mean what is Apple Butter? It is Southern Ambrosia, food of the Gods, the very same Gods that gave us Grits, Fried Chicken, Jambalya, red beans and rice, and country fried steak! Mere Yankees are not worthy of Apple Butter! If you wish to partake of this delicacy you must recant your evil ways, whistle Dixie three times, say four Hail General Lee's, and make a pilgrimage to Disney World



Seig, right on the money as usual.  I only have one point of disagreement here and that is that the pilgrimage should be to Graceland for a true southerner and not Disney World.  

My daughter picked apples off of the tree behind the house yesterday after school and fried 'em up for dinner last night....mmm-mmm!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Seig, right on the money as usual.  I only have one point of disagreement here and that is that the pilgrimage should be to Graceland for a true southerner and not Disney World.
> 
> My daughter picked apples off of the tree behind the house yesterday after school and fried 'em up for dinner last night....mmm-mmm! *



Seig always says if it weren't for the rest of the country.. there would be no Disney.. take the Yankees money away and poof.. Florida would be a swamp again. .course you take away all the Snowbirds and there would be very few people.. *we lived in FLorida too long *G*

*disclaimer* No offense to you Yanks.. I'm one of you.. been kidnapped and carried below the Mason Dixon Line.. *HELP  I'm surrounded by grit eatin and okra fanatics*  


*bring me a nice fat sassy armadilllo*


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

No offense taken - I for one believe I am northern by birth, but southern by the grace of God. 

Dixie ain't a place - it's a state of mind!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 11, 2003)

Since this is the Holiday Season.. I am sure everyone has something or another to vent about


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

Whatever happened to Thanksgiving? Everything is decorated for Xmas before I even get my Thanksgiving turkey!
:soapbox:


----------



## donald (Dec 11, 2003)

I have 6 at(5girls&1boy) home, and the fun never ends!!! What shocked me initially. Is that my son is WWWWWAAAAYYYY neater than my girls. I tell them, I no longer believe the fairy tail that girls are made of sugar, and spice, and everything nice. They can be the sloppiest people on the planet. I have found food, utensils, etc.. One of my daughters tends to throw away dishes instead of washing them... As I stated earlier, the fun never ends.

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *What shocked me initially. Is that my son is WWWWAAAAYYYY neater than my girls. I tell them, I no longer believe the fairy tail that girls are made of sugar, and spice, and everything nice. They can be the sloppiest people on the planet. *



Sir,
I agree with you. My 8 yr. old daughter is a slob. If she looks at something it breaks. My wife & I have cleaned her room many times before because she can't seem to do it on her own. During this we have thrown some of her stuff out to clean the room before. There have even been times where I took everything out vacuumed cleaned the walls and whatnot then put each and every piece back in. Then in less than 10 minutes of her going in that room it looks like a pig slop mess.:soapbox:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 16, 2003)

> I agree with you. My 8 yr. old daughter is a slob. If she looks at something it breaks. My wife & I have cleaned her room many times before because she can't seem to do it on her own. During this we have thrown some of her stuff out to clean the room before. There have even been times where I took everything out vacuumed cleaned the walls and whatnot then put each and every piece back in. Then in less than 10 minutes of her going in that room it looks like a pig slop mess


 Jason, I know exactly how you feel, friend.  I've done what you do with your girls room on several occasions here and they can destroy a room in record time.  As I sit at the computer I can look across the hallway into to the room that two of my daughters share and I'm seeing a pile of CLEAN clothes in the floor at the foot of the bed.  I just washed those dang things yesterday.  All they had to do was put them in their drawer and couldn't even manage to do that.  Guess who's gonna get grounded til their rooms get cleaned.


----------



## chaosomega (Dec 16, 2003)

I have something to vent about...

The other night me and my friends were talking (they aren't martial artists at all)... talking about the supposed whay to kill a man by palm striking his nose at an upward angle to drive the cartilidge into his brain, INSTANTLY KILLING HIM!!

I just told them, "I'm pretty sure that's an urban legend".

And of course they're all like "N0 D3WD! Y0U C4N 7074LLY PWN 50ME GUY W17H 7H4T!!"

I tell them again, it's not possible. My firend just states that "You do this all the time. Just because YOU think it's true doesn't mean it is".......................

AAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!

Same thing happened a while ago with the whole 'register your hands as deadly weapons when you achieve black belt status, yo!'. Except that time they both had martial arts training. I couldn't believe my ears. Can someone give me concrete proof against these theories so I can prove to my firends that I'm not just trying to be a jackass!?

Thus conludes my venting....


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok, we're ready to start our Therapy group!


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaosomega _
> *Can someone give me concrete proof against these theories so I can prove to my firends that I'm not just trying to be a jackass!?*



Proof?  You're looking for proof?  Visit the nearest trauma unit and see what happens with certain individuals that got only their noses smashed.  Most of them won't end up dead, unlike what your friends think...

- Ceicei


----------



## Shodan (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's mine for today.........vent, vent, vent........I stopped in town to let an elderly gentleman in a motorized wheelchair go across the cross-walk in front of my car from right to left.  The guy in the car on my left did not stop and just about creamed the poor fellow in the wheelchair as he sped his car thru the crosswalk and on up the road.  The man driving was old and probably should not have been driving anymore.  Thank God the man in the wheelchair slowed down or he would be in bad shape or dead now.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 17, 2003)

Just to Vent...

car engine died.. Radiator in the truck is leaking.. my oven element burned up. 
we went to the studio Monday night, the power was off in the studio.  (it's back on now)  stupid power company~!
it's raining and snowing at the same time. 
My dog is acting stupider than normal.. 
grumble grumble grumble.. 
there I feel better


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Dec 17, 2003)

Christmas comes way too early.  People are absolutely crazy in the shopping centers and the malls.  Who came up with the idea to decorate stuff for Christmas any how, you just have to take it down later.  The weather keeps snowing, iceing, or sleeting.  Is winter over yet


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2003)

** Bang **
** Bang **
** Bang **
** Bang **
** Bang **
** Bang **

Just putting in some vents for better ventilation


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *** Bang **
> ** Bang **
> ** Bang **
> ...



LOL!!!

Thanks for the laugh and making my day!
I haven't had an opportunity to laugh all day until now.

It has been wwwaaayyy too serious at work today.
- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *LOL!!!
> 
> Thanks for the laugh and making my day!
> ...



I am Glad I could Help
:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 17, 2003)

Forget some trucking companies! Apparently, they want us to pay for uber MINOR damage that occured when i had my accident. And the company might sue.  can i please smack them?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *Christmas comes way too early.  *



Here here!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *when i had my accident. *



I missed hearing about that! What happened?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 17, 2003)

Happened on the 8th. I was makin a left-hand turn onto a street in Shepherdstown, and ya know, that pesky sunglare kept me from seeing the truck till i collided with it. Front right fender for me got smushed. Nasty stuff. But my dad's gonna fix it. Truck's results: minor dent, bent liscense plate and black paint from my ghetto bumper.

Haha, stupid me! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 17, 2003)

*shaking head*

My daughter whom I haven't seen since March this year is on her way up from Raleigh, NC. Now being the good parent's we are.. Seig sent her detailed directions to our house (she hasn't been to this new abode), Now I just got off the phone with her........... She is in Virginia... but the directions are still back in NC~!!!  Sooooooo .. I had to find them on Seig's puter and relay them through choppy Cell signals as she's relaying them to someone else who's writing them down.. *still shaking head*


----------



## Seig (Dec 17, 2003)

meanwhile, I am at work and it is freaking snowing again.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **shaking head*
> 
> My daughter whom I haven't seen since March this year is on her way up from Raleigh, NC. Now being the good parent's we are.. Seig sent her detailed directions to our house (she hasn't been to this new abode), Now I just got off the phone with her........... She is in Virginia... but the directions are still back in NC~!!!  Sooooooo .. I had to find them on Seig's puter and relay them through choppy Cell signals as she's relaying them to someone else who's writing them down.. *still shaking head* *




I hope she gets there alright...snow and all...


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 18, 2003)

O.K. here's a vent for ya... wind chill factors!  Last night I was not at all motivated to go to work in the first place and I spent several hours driving to my first couple of drop points in my nice cozy truck listening to D.J. after D.J. tell me that it was 25 degrees outside but the windchill is gonna be 0-10f.  I don't need to know that.  Just tell me I'm likely to freeze something important off and leave it at that.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 18, 2003)

The prevailing westerly in WV, Va and Md doth sucketh. Almost as bad as the north wind in VT.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I hope she gets there alright...snow and all... *



yesh she got here fine.. her dog kept Sadie up all night and  in turn she kept me up .. *rolling owls*  I'm dead on my feet right now.. they went off exploring sans their 'beast' who is curled up with Sadie and  Seig... I wish to 'nest' too *Growls*


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 18, 2003)

> they went off exploring sans their 'beast' who is curled up with Sadie and Seig... I wish to 'nest' too *Growls*


 So their beast is curled up with both of your beasts?   Glad they made it in alright.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 18, 2003)

heehee.. you said it 

yeah now they are done going through the photo albums.. amazing how much a mother can traumatize their children with those 'special moments captured on film' *snickers wickedly~!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2003)

It could have been bad!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 19, 2003)

> amazing how much a mother can traumatize their children with those 'special moments captured on film' *snickers wickedly~!!


 I found all of those "special moments" when I was a teen ager and put them in a "special" place.  My kid sister was not so bright and is still (at age 30) terrorized be those pics.


----------

